# Mobility X1600 from HP



## Hagar (Dec 6, 2006)

So I got a new laptop. With a blazing ATI Mobility X1600 256 meg video card.
Ran 3d Mark and got 1740.

I saw others running a mobility X1600 with speeds of 427/463 compared with my 425/373.

I thought I could surly crack the speed a little bit.

So I got Ati Tool 25 beta 14. It was the only one that came close to showing the speed correctly.

I get no temperture readings. No voltage adjustment control and pushing memory to 411 causes a lock up. 

Should I be able to see the temperture graph? 

What is up with this 4 pipes still bothers me too.

I a running the ATI refrence 6.11 driver via HD mod. Thought this was cool. Omega drivers were even sloer 3d mark score of 1726. But refrence drivers wern't much better 1720.

Anyone? 

Dave


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 6, 2006)

from what i understand, you cannot adjust those settings with atitool or atitooltray....its a lap top...and i have no idea on how you adjust your settings like that...hope that helps a bit...


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 6, 2006)

Ok its 4 pipes thats all ATi is different that Nvidia cards. No voltage settings for lower cards which would be budget and midrange cards/ Not all X1600 has a graph for temps you in a laptop so there is no point in adding it, its added mainly for overdrive which should not be in a laptop. While trying to overclock somethings thats in a laptop you not going to get crazy numbers with it, also with the X1600 there is no need to oc the memory you do not gain anything only on the core.


----------

